# New - Sciencemark 2.0 Revisited



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2010)

There were quite a few submissions I could not post due to missing data. I did the best I could but enjoy!! 

One thing I do ask if posting a new score, please post in appropriate table format "User | Score | Processor", include a CPUz screenshot, and indicate either "add me" or "update me".

ScienceMark2 32-bit 21 MAR 05.zip



User | Score | Processor
giorgos th. | 2412.13 |(Intel Core2Duo E6850@4200.4mhz)
dominick32 | 2386 |(Intel Core2Duo E6700@4410mhz)
infrared | 2348.24 | (Intel Core2Duo E6850@4149.6mhz)
giorgos th. | 2321.16 | (Intel Core2Duo E6700@3992.1mhz)
ace80 | 2381.93 | (Intel Core2Duo E6750@4238mhz)
s1rrah | 2288.30 | (Intel Core2Duo E6400@4166mhz)
trt740 | 2262.21 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@4050mhz)
Tatty_One | 2244.96 | (Intel Core2Duo E6850 @4174mhz)
Infrared | 2242.67 | (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3880mhz)
ace80 | 2235.03 |  (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3880mhz)
giorgos th. | 2229.87 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)
alpha0ne | 2223.24 |(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)
Boneface | 2196.50 | (Intel Core2Duo E6400 @3991mhz)
tigger69 | 2195.14 | (Intel Core2Duo E6750@4000mhz)
DaEnigma | 2184.4 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3733mhz)
Devious | 2181.97 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
OneCool | 2165.41 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)
DOM | 2157.40 | (Intel Core2Duo e6400@3824.5mhz)
ace80 | 2157.31 | (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3840mhz)
Tatty_One | 2156.09 | (Intel Core2Duo E6850@4000mhz)
tigger69 | 2151.58 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3851.4mhz)
Ketxxx | 2140.40 | (Intel Core2Duo E4400@3780.1mhz)
IluvIntel | 2133.59 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)
HeavyH20 | 2122.43 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)
s1rrah | 2055.70 | (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3750mhz)
vaperstylz | 2054.48 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3672mhz)
Tatty_One | 2036.17 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3644mhz)
Lekamies | 2028.19 | (Intel Core2Duo Q6600@3600mhz)
trt740 | 2025.03 | (Intel Core2Duo E2160@3599mhz)
trt740 | 1992.86 | (AMD Athlon x2 6000+@3515.2mhz)
VOCCH | 1971.06 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)
new_rez | 1968.61 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500.2mhz)
Bonerheimer_c  | 1961.86 | (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)
g R 3 i F | 1944.00 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)
HeUeR | 1943.1 | (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)
SilentAces | 1935.52 | (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3600mhz)
MikeLopez | 1934.6 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)
jjnissanpatfan | 1917.45 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3429mhz)
jjnissanpatfan | 1904.96 | (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3590mhz)
Xtant25 | 1902.99 | (Intel Core2Duo E2160@3456mhz)
HellasVagabond | 1900.86 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3510mhz)
Heavyh20 | 1900.66 | (Intel Core2Duo QX6700@3600mhz)
Chewy | 1897.74 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)
Alcpone | 1886.45 |(Intel Core2Duo E6300@3360.2mhz)
d44ve | 1863.92 |(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)
SixPack | 1862.31 |(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)
rizzo | 1849.66 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3325mhz)
strick94u | 1838.43 | (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3329mhz)
BigBadWolf | 1834.06 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)
Wile E | 1825.48 | (AMD Athlon X2 6000+@3427mhz)
freaksavior | 1825.39 | (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3200mhz)
LtJWS | 1821.18| (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)
niko084 | 1820.89| (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3200mhz)
JC316 | 1815.09| (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3330mhz)
W2hCYK | 1813.82| (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)
Judas | 1809.10| (AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3220.2mhz)
p27182 | 1805.76| (Intel Core2Duo E6420@?mhz)
LTJws | 1799.60| (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)
pt | 1790.51| (Intel Core2Duo E2160@3260mhz)
bcracer220 | 1769.03| (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3200mhz)
ixq | 1770.14| (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3640mhz)
Jadawin | 1768.33| (Intel Core2Quad Q6600@3330mhz)
HeUeR | 1745.07| (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3010mhz)
Pepsiaddict | 1736.57| (AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @3000mhz)
BigJunit | 1716.89| (AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @3120mhz)
freaksavior | 1708.52| (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3300mhz)
strick94u | 1702.77| (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3000mhz)
speedycpu | 1702.46| (AMD Opteron 165@ 3204.7mhz )
ex_reven | 1688.29| (AMD Athlon X2  3600+ @3033.3mhz)
trt740 | 1679.80| (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3000mhz)
trt740 | 1671.40| (AMD Opteron 170@3102.6mhz)
mandelore | 1665.51| (AMD Athlon 4000+@3193.0mhz)
trt740 | 1662.43| (AMD Opteron 185@3064mhz)
cadaceva | 1654.02| (AMD Opteron 170@3059mhz)
Garb3 | 1648.73| (AMD Athlon X2 5200+@3097.3mhz)
Judas | 1638.38 | (AMD Athlon X2  4600+@2884mhz)
Ketxxx | 1622.16| (AMD Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)
stevorob | 1614.95| (AMD Athlon X2  4200+@2800mhz)
Beertintedgoggles | 1614.91| (Opteron 170@3033mhz)
JC316 | 1607.11 | (AMD Athlon X2 3600+@3000mhz)
Wile E | 1606.10 | (AMD Athlon X2 4000+@2998Mhz)
Wile E | 1599.64 | (AMD Athlon X2 3800+@2824.9mhz)
theonetruewill | 1595.23 | (AMD Athlon X2 4600+@2841MHz)
DaMulta | 1585.39 | (AMD Athlon FX-62@3011mhz)
_33 | 1584.73 | (AMD Opteron 165@2800mhz)
DaMulta | 1584.11 | (AMD Athlon X2 3600+@2888mhz)
Wolverine | 1553.53| (AMD Athlon 3700+@ 3ghz)
AthlonX2 | 1541.87 |(AMD Athlon X2 3800+@2660mhz)
giorgos.th | 1541.53 | (AMD Athlon 3700+@3047.02mhz)
Urlyin | 1537.93 | (AMD Opteron 175 @2800mhz)
JUDAS3 | 1530.66 | (Intel Core 2 Duo E6600@2609.5mhz)
trt740 | 1524.68 | (AMD Athlon x2 3600+@2830.07mhz)
niko084 | 1522.89 | (Intel Core2Duo E6420@2683.65mhz)
Tatty_One | 1521.08 | (AMD Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)
p_o_s_pc | 1506.27 |(AMD Sempron 3200+@3112.5mhz)
trt740 | 1505.86 |(AMD Athlon 4000+@3000mhz)
DRDNA | 1503 |(AMD Opteron FX-57@3148mhz)
trt740 | 1502.73 | (AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)
ace80 | 1498.85| (Intel Pentium 4 631@5001.7mhz)
pt | 1496.75| (AMD Athlon 3000+@2854.8mhz)
RickDStik | 1489.45| (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)
DRDNA | 1480.38 |  (AMD Opteron FX-57@3ghz)
mikek75 | 1478.24 | (Opteron 165@2700mhz)
Dj Dn | 1461.97 | (AMD Athlon X2 4200+@2790mhz)
X800 | 1459.10 | (AMD Athlon X2 4800+@2751mhz)
g12rxz | 1456.09 | (AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2600mhz)
frankenchrist | 1453.62 | (AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2712mhz)
tigger | 1448.51 | (Intel Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)
Alec§taar | 1440.60 | (AMD Athlon X2 4800+@2827.2mhz)
technicks | 1432.44 | (AMD Athlon X2 4000+@2600mhz)
DOM | 1429.10 | (Intel Pentium 4 520@4410mhz)
lapenski | 1426.95 | (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)
Bossweed16pipes | 1422.78 | (AMD Athlon x2 3800+@2500mhz)
JNT Raptor | 1422.72 | (AMD Athlon x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)
_33 | 1395.99 | (AMD Athlon 3000+@2856mhz)
trt740 | 1378.89 | (AMD Athlon X2 3800+@2500mhz)
Ketxxx | 1374.96 | (AMD Athlon 3200+@2.65GHz)
Lekamies | 1371.23 | (AMD Athlon 64 3000+@2700mhz)
Steevo | 1360 | (AMD Athlon 64 4000+@3.0Ghz)
JC316 | 1357 | (AMD Athlon X2 3600+@2.75GHZ)
mrbudgie | 1348.42 | (AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+@2500mhz)
MrMR2 | 1347.24 | (Intel Pentium D915@4190mhz)
sno.lcn | 1342.76 | (Intel Pentium D930@4056.8mhz)
Solaris17 | 1337.30 | (AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+@2900mhz)
Greek | 1336.74 | (AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+@2640mhz)
Ninkobwi | 1324.19 | (AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+@2500mhz)
.:{KC}:. | 1313.31 | (AMD Opteron FX-55@2800mhz)
ace80 | 1290.8 | (Intel P4 630@4356.5GHz)
PVTCaboose1337 | 1285.43 |(AMD Athlon 3800+@stock)
i_am_mustang_man | 1284.06 | (AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)
Wile E | 1251.20 | (Intel Core 2 Duo T7600@2330mhz)
Thermopylae_480 | 1245.90 | (Intel Pentium D 945@3.96GHz)
KennyT772 | 1243.51| (AMD Athlon 3200+@2600mhz)
wazzledoozle | 1236.07 | (AMD Athlon 3200+@2400mhz)
insect111 | 1232.80 | (Intel Pentium D945@4025mhz)
zekrahminator | 1232.11 | (AMD Athlon 64 3800+@2699mhz)
blacktruckryder | 1227.88 | (AMD Athlon 3200+@2650mhz)
pt | 1216.14 | (AMD Sempron 3000+@2500MHZ)
Canuto | 1208.45 | (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz)
randomperson | 1208.27 | (AMD Athlon X2 3800+@2400mhz)
Alcpone | 1208.08 | (Pentium D 945 @3777mhz)
pbmaster | 1206.85 | (AMD Athlon 64 3800+@2700mhz)
Xtant25 | 1205.78 | (Pentium D 820 @3850mhz)
Polaris573 | 1182.10 | (Intel P4@3.989GHz)
ace80 | 1163.96 | (Intel P4 550@3870.5GHz)
rangerone766 | 1146.50 | (Intel P4 @3644.8mhz)
amd64skater | 1143.37 | (AMD Athlon 64 3500+@2420)
rangerone766 | 1134.47 | (Intel P4 3.0E@3750mhz)
Okt | 1134.24 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@1.8ghz)
strick94u | 1123.30 | (Intel Pentium D820@3.6ghz)
newmodder | 1119.29 | (AMD Athlon64 3500+@2.25Ghz)
cdawall | 1115.34 | (AMD Athlon 64 3000+@2439mhz)
Beertintedgoggles | 1112.21 | (Amd Athlon XP-M 2600+@2714mhz)
oily_17 | 1104.22 | (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)
Thermopylae_480 | 1095.84 | (P4 530@3699.9mhz)
jiggamanjb | 1090.67 | (AMD Athlon 64 3000+@2679mhz)
Demos_sav | 1074.06 | (Intel P4@3.8ghz)
Keiki | 1071.43 | (Intel P4@3.6ghz)
disarmedmeteor | 1053.25 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@2000mhz)
Polaris573 | 1040.76 | (Intel P4  Northwood@3.2ghz)
Polaris573 | 1016.19 | (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)
W2hCYK | 1011.54 | (Intel P4@3400mhz)
MikeLopez | 1000.03 | (AMD Athlon 64 3400+)
ATIonion | 0994.96 | (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)
cdawall | 0968.86 | (Intel Pentium D 930@3000MHz)
Paradox | 0958.22 | (AMD Opteron 165@1800MHz)
new_rez | 0952.59 | (Intel Pentium 4@ 3.1ghz)
cdawall | 0942.11 | (Intel Celeron 351@4032mhz)
cdawall | 0939.94 | (Intel Pentium 4@3.2ghz)
DaMulta | 0937.81 | (AMD Athlon XP@2203.4MHZ)
Casheti | 0931.40 | (Intel Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)
Solaris17 | 0886.72  | (AMD Athlon XP@2340MHZ)
Twinz | 0852.66 | (AMD Athlon 3700+@2532MHZ)
badboy_2912 | 0757.4 | (Intel P4@2.8GHz)
DOM| 0414.86 |(Intel Celeron@1.7ghz)
trt740 | 2198.83 | (Intel Xeon X3210@4Ghz)
exedusprime1337 | 1945.02 | (AMD Athlon X2 5000+@3.4ghz)
giorgos th. | 2927.04 |(Intel Core2Duo E8500@4.95Ghz)
SinxarKnights| 1190.59 |(AMD Athlon X2 3800+)
sneekypeet | 2044.43 | (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3.5Ghz)
theonetruewill | 1937.22 | (Intel Pentium E2140@3.4Ghz)
SirKeldon | 2014.46 | (AMD Athlon X2 6400+@3.6Ghz)
DOM | 2237.60 | (Intel Xeon X3350@3.6Ghz)
cdawall | 1805.36| (AMD Athlon X2 5000+@3.34ghz)
suraswami | 1668.99| (AMD Athlon X2 5600+@3.2ghz)
trt740 | 2763.32| (Intel Xeon E3210@4.7Ghz)
cdawall | 1803.37| (AMD Phenom X4 9500@2.8ghz)
sneekypeet | 2420.42 | (Intel Core2Duo E7200@4.3Ghz)
DarkEgo | 2274.10| (Intel Core2Duo E7200@3.99Ghz)
trt740 | 2748.26| (Intel Core2Duo@4.8Ghz)
ace80 | 2646.25 | (Intel Core2Duo E8500@4.5Ghz)
giorgos th. | 3201.95 |(Intel Core2Duo E8600@5.4Ghz)
theonetruewill | 2544.43 | (Intel Core2Duo E8400@4.4Ghz)
3dsage| 1902.96 | (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3.27Ghz)
DOM | 3043.44 | (Intel Core2Duo E8500@5.3Ghz)
cdawall | 2508.83 | (AMD Phenom II "Extra Special"@3.98Ghz)
rickss69 | 2698.40 | (Intel Core i5 670@4.86Ghz)
JrRacinFan | 2183.33 | (AMD Phenom II X3 720@3.53Ghz)
sweeper | 2016.54 | (AMD Athlon II X4 620@3.2Ghz)
biowiet | 2503.14 | (AMD Phenom II X4 965@3.96Ghz)
DOM | 2838.51 | (Intel Core i7 920@4.5Ghz)
cdawall | 2835.84 | (AMD Phenom II X2 550BE@4725mhz)
cdawall | 2630.79 | (AMD Phenom II X4 B50@4131/4009mhz) 
dcf-joe | 2414.20 | (Intel Core i7 920@3.8 Ghz)
trickson | 2353.21 | (Intel Core2Quad Q9650@4.0Ghz)
VOCCH | 2530.22 | (Intel Core i5 750@4.0GHz)
Assassin48 | 2897.56 | (Intel Core i7 920@4.67Ghz)
rickss69 | 3062.52 |(AMD Phenom II X6 1095T@5165.9mhz)
JrRacinFan | 2670.71 | (Intel Core i3 530@4.7Ghz)
Solaris17 | 2666.82 |(Intel Core i5 750@4255mhz)
Loosenut | 2060.29 |(AMD Phenom II X4 955@3.2Ghz)


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall | 2835.84 | Phenom II X2 550BE@4725mhz 
http://img.techpowerup.org/090617/scm2 4725.jpg

cdawall | 2630.79 | Phenom II X2 550BE@X4 4131/4009mhz
http://img.techpowerup.org/100312/Capture012611.jpg


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2010)

*Update*


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 16, 2010)

dcf-joe | 2414.20 | Core i7 920 @ 3.8 Ghz


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## trickson (Mar 16, 2010)

trickson | 2353.21 | Q9650 @ 4.0GHz |


----------



## VOCCH (Mar 16, 2010)

VOCCH | 2530.22 | i5-750 @ 4.0GHz |


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 17, 2010)

Leaderboard update.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 | 3062.52 | 1090T BE @ 5166MHz  (Add me)


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2010)

Leaderboard updated.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 22, 2010)

i have never seen so much

E6000 series take over a leader board now!


I thought there were 6 cores already1!!!

hahhahaha


----------



## DOM (Aug 22, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> i have never seen so much
> 
> E6000 series take over a leader board now!
> 
> ...



test is old doesnt give a score on all the test


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 22, 2010)

*$hits and giggles time...*

Loosenut | 2060.29 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE stock clocks

*EDIT*: Reran it so I could get all info in same screen shot... Got a better score to boot


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 22, 2010)

@3volved

I mixed old leaderboard with new results. You will find that anything with high bandwith ram does well in this bench.

@loosenut

Need a cpuz included with the sci score.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 22, 2010)

Solaris17|2666.82|I5-750 @ 4255mhz services on


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

Updated! Thanks guys!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 21, 2010)




----------

